# Is your laptop cooking your gonads?



## chanel (Nov 9, 2010)

> Whoever invented the 'laptop' probably didn't worry too much about male reproductive health.
> 
> Turns out, unsurprisingly, that sitting with a computer on your lap will crank up the temperature of your nether regions, which could affect sperm quality.
> 
> ...



FoxNews.com - Is Your Laptop Cooking Your Gonads?

Now all those young video playing, porn addicted losers living in mama's basement won't be able to reproduce.  Thinning of the herd perhaps?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 9, 2010)

yeah, gamers are notorious for playing their video games with their laptops balanced on their laps.

as are the porn users.


----------



## chanel (Nov 9, 2010)

And you would know???


----------



## ekrem (Nov 9, 2010)

chanel said:


> Now all those young video playing, porn addicted losers living in mama's basement won't be able to reproduce.  Thinning of the herd perhaps?



Non-physical activity and obesity is a much bigger problem when it comes to the connection between Computer and Human. 

As for the reproduction: In some decades there will be abundant chili-cojones around to choose from. Gringostan.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 9, 2010)

chanel said:


> And you would know???



of course, it does not take much to know that.

but then, you'd have to slam another group of users. to make some sense.


----------



## chanel (Nov 9, 2010)

I have no idea what you're talking about, but I imagine many of those basement dwellers are surfing porn on their sofa's while watching the Cartoon Network.  Perhaps we need a larger study.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 9, 2010)

chanel said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about, but I imagine many of those basement dwellers are surfing porn on their sofa's while watching the Cartoon Network.  Perhaps we need a larger study.



i am talking about the group which is probably most endangered by the heat of laptops to the scrotum.

this would be the group of computer users who actually own a laptop and use them on their laps for extended times.

you are just trying to slam a group and try to feel superior that way.

i think you should install ubuntu.


----------



## chanel (Nov 9, 2010)

I am trying to make a joke.  Lighten up Nancy.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 9, 2010)

chanel said:


> I am trying to make a joke.  Lighten up Nancy.



and i am telling you that your joke

a) fails
b) sucks


get better material, hoss.


----------



## chanel (Nov 9, 2010)

Does someone need a hug?

I found the entire title hilarious.


----------



## ekrem (Nov 9, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to make a joke.  Lighten up Nancy.
> ...




It's usually those old ladies who have lost their affection to it. 
Why else would a woman make fun about 'gonads' ?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 9, 2010)

ekrem said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



she is not making fun about gonads.

she is just making a "joke".

in her usual retarded snake-style.


----------



## chanel (Nov 9, 2010)

Because gonads are funny. That's why.

And only basement dwellers would find the subject matter offensive. Thou protests too much methinks.


----------



## ekrem (Nov 9, 2010)

chanel said:


> Because gonads are funny. That's why.
> 
> And only basement dwellers would find the subject matter offensive. Thou protests too much methinks.



They also advise you not to shower to hot. It has the same effect. It's commonly known that heat is not good for the middle-part. 

Still, your connection to basement dwellers makes no sense. That kind of guys usually are gamers, who need graphic cards which do not fit into a laptop.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 9, 2010)

ekrem said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Because gonads are funny. That's why.
> ...




chanel probably thinks solitaire is the game the gamers play. or minesweeper. or sudoku.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 9, 2010)

chanel said:


> Because gonads are funny. That's why.
> 
> And only basement dwellers would find the subject matter offensive. Thou protests too much methinks.



only retards post retarded retard stuff like you.

hey, that was a joke, too.


just sayin.


----------



## editec (Nov 9, 2010)

SOMETHING surely is

Worldwide spern viability is going down, folks.



> OBJECTIVE: To investigate whether semen quality has changed during the past 50 years.
> 
> DESIGN: Review of publications on semen quality in men without a history of infertility selected by means of Cumulated Index Medicus and Current List (1930-1965) and MEDLINE Silver Platter database (1966-August 1991).
> 
> ...


source


The above may actually lead to solutions for many other problems facing humankind.

Or if it gets totally out of control, the above may lead to the solution for life on earth regarding how to get rid of the cancer called mankind.

It's really all a matter of your perspective regarding the importance of mankind in comparison to all life on earth.

The canines will probably miss us if we go extinct.

As to the rest of the species on earth?

I suspect they won't much mind.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Nov 9, 2010)

chanel said:


> Does someone need a hug?
> 
> I found the entire title hilarious.



He peed   in his lederhosen, they are  all stiff and chaffing .


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 9, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Does someone need a hug?
> ...



yeah, and i drenched the laptop as well, now i cannot play minesweeper while watching gay porn.

at least my efforts are rewarded by infertility.


----------



## chanel (Nov 9, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Because gonads are funny. That's why.
> ...



And only people with limited vocabulary use phrases like "retarded retard stuff".  Just saying..  Lay off the video games and read a book.  

I've got a great idea.  Maybe these laptop makers could market them as a male contraceptive.  Then they would be covered under Obamacare.  

Chanel always tries to find the silver lining.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 9, 2010)

chanel said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



only retards don't get it when they and their repetitive retarded lines and style are mocked.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



Somebody piss in your fucking corn flakes this morning?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 9, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



yes, chanel. 

actually she does it every morning. luckily i never even eat corn flakes. but the act of pissing into them is disgusting. 

there are hungry kids in india.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Not sure if serious.


----------



## chanel (Nov 9, 2010)

Chanel's Tip of the Day; When someone pisses in your cornflakes every day, find a new place to have breakfast. 
You're welcome.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 9, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




hehe, me neither.

i guess it is a mixture.

in the beginning i just mocked the stupidity of chanel's slam on gamers and porn users.

it went from there.

it seems to be her kind of "joke" to slam groups. usually by adding a slimy slam to her gossip articles. the least she could try is to get the slam right.

so i went personal on chanel and continued mocking her, because frankly, i do not like her style.

and this style can be like piss in cornflakes, if the USMB was cornflakes, instead of material found in cess pits.

so, while it is a good advice to not eat pissy cornflakes, it is even better advice to not go snorkelling in a cess pit.

but, here i am.


----------



## chanel (Nov 9, 2010)

These hotties need to spend more time with real girls.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 9, 2010)

chanel said:


> > Whoever invented the 'laptop' probably didn't worry too much about male reproductive health.
> >
> > Turns out, unsurprisingly, that sitting with a computer on your lap will crank up the temperature of your nether regions, which could affect sperm quality.
> >
> ...


The only people I ever see using a laptop on their actual lap are business people at the airport.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 9, 2010)

Ravi said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > > Whoever invented the 'laptop' probably didn't worry too much about male reproductive health.
> ...


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 9, 2010)

I take solace in knowing that chanel is thinking about and is concerned about the health of my gonads.

I would become erect and ejaculate just thinking about it, but I can't because my gonads have been shrivelled down into small prune-like nuggets because of my laptop.


----------



## mal (Nov 9, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> yeah, gamers are notorious for playing their video games with their laptops balanced on their laps.
> 
> as are the porn users.



Hit a Gonad Nerve, did she?... 



peace...


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 9, 2010)

Sheesh, I guess, LOL! This thread is flipping hilarious!


----------



## mal (Nov 9, 2010)

Laptops Frying Eggs?... News at 11.



peace...


----------



## chanel (Nov 9, 2010)

Maybe we should take a poll? Are gonads funny? They look funny. They feel funny. They smell funny...


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2010)

chanel said:


> Maybe we should take a poll? Are gonads funny? They look funny. They feel funny. They smell funny...


They probably even taste funny.

Eewwwww.......


----------



## chanel (Nov 9, 2010)

OMG! What is that?  Did some basement dwelling losers sell their cooked man parts?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 9, 2010)

chanel said:


> Maybe we should take a poll? Are gonads funny? They look funny. They feel funny. They smell funny...


 Well, maybe someone needs to shower?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2010)

chanel said:


> OMG! What is that?  Did some basement dwelling losers sell their cooked man parts?



They're called Rocky Mountain Oysters.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 9, 2010)

All i have to say is, you boys need to[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002NU5O9C/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0000AKA8Y&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1JT5GY0YNM09C6GEZA10"] CHILL![/ame]


----------



## chanel (Nov 9, 2010)

Chill? As in ice? You got that right sista. Sounds like Mr. Hot Pants needs to cool his gonads.  I'm starting to think melted sperm leads to PMS. We may have to address them as "she" in the future.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2010)

Okay, I don't know about my laptop but my desktop is smokin' right now!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2010)

Now this is the one that has my laptop on fire.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 10, 2010)

mal said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, gamers are notorious for playing their video games with their laptops balanced on their laps.
> ...



no, she did hit another nerve. 

my gonad nerves are fried. from sitting on the couch with my laptop while scavenging the right wing blogosphere for gossip while watching foxnews.


----------



## chanel (Nov 10, 2010)

Mystery solved. Buy a desk. You can pick one up cheap at any yard sale.

You're welcome Mr. Hot Nuts.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 10, 2010)

chanel said:


> Mystery solved. Buy a desk. You can pick one up cheap at any yard sale.
> 
> You're welcome Mr. Hot Nuts.




that would interrupt my sudoku-marathon,  Judy G. Mental.

do you ever think things through?


----------



## chanel (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 10, 2010)

chanel said:


>




i don't trust a doc with such a deformed head.
i want a second opinion.

now that's a set up.




chanel, piece of advice. humor, it's not yours.

try something else. like being a judgemental phony. that's your thang.


----------



## chanel (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not here to entertain you Mr. Numb Nuts.  I'm only here for myself.  And right now I am LMAO.  (ok maybe just CMTM (chuckling mildly to myself).

Chanel's Tip of the Day:  Don't eat the corn flakes.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 10, 2010)

i find your obession with my crispy nuts to be very creepy, old woman.


----------



## ekrem (Nov 10, 2010)

chanel said:


> (...)Are gonads funny? They look funny. They feel funny. They smell funny...



You sound like one of those whine-testers.
Everyone has his/her area of expertise, I'm happy for you, that you have found yours.


----------



## masquerade (Nov 10, 2010)

chanel said:


> Maybe we should take a poll? Are gonads funny? They look funny. They feel funny. They smell funny...



heavy
filled with hot thick sticky goodness
preferably shaved
easy to consume
packaged in soft tasty flesh
fun to palm roll
100% delectable!

Funny?

Hell no.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 10, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea what you're talking about, but I imagine many of those basement dwellers are surfing porn on their sofa's while watching the Cartoon Network.  Perhaps we need a larger study.
> ...


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 10, 2010)

masquerade said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we should take a poll? Are gonads funny? They look funny. They feel funny. They smell funny...
> ...



I like Krispy Kremes too!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 10, 2010)

It isn't good for most laptops either, on your lap you block the air vents in many models.
Same goes with having it on your bed. This makes the processor run at constantly higher temperature - shortening the life significantly. In fact I read on slashdot once that 70% of all laptop failures are due to heating issues.
Laptops are not meant for your lap.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 10, 2010)

Whats cooking boys?


----------



## Paulie (Nov 10, 2010)

It's actually the other way around for me.  I surf so much porn in my mom's basement that my gonads have actually been cooking my laptop via my


			
				masquerade said:
			
		

> hot thick sticky goodness


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## chanel (Nov 10, 2010)




----------

